# [Postponed] Site Outage * Thurs, Nov 17, 10pm CST



## ScottW (Nov 16, 2005)

I am currently setting up a window for a scheduled outage which could last 4-5 hours to start this coming Thursday evening, Nov 17, at 10pm CDT (-6 GMT). 

I will be upgrading the forums to VB 3.5 along with a host of new code on our support and registration side as hopefully we have a better system come Friday morning. Some GUI tweaks will also be implemented.

Phase 1: Completed. Enhanced Site Design.
*Phase 2: Scheduled. Code Upgrades, More GUI Tweaks, Improved Sessions and Support System improvements*
Phase 3: More Support System Improvements (rolled out as completed)

The site will be reachable during the upgrade process but the forums and support system will be closed. 

_I reserve the right to post-pone this implementation if I don't feel like it's ready._


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up, and I'm looking forward to the new enhancements.

Now I just need something to fill the void for those 4-5 lonely hours.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, you might plan on Friday evening as the alternative to Thursday evening... as Friday evening probably will be the revised time. I was thinking Thursday was a day our further than it was. But, for now I will stick with the current plan on revise my schedule tomorrow if I need the extra time.


----------



## fryke (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, let's hope the update goes well and we'll notice some nice things about vB 3.5.


----------



## powermac (Nov 17, 2005)

Forum is great, and thanxs for the consistent work you do! Look forward to see the changes!!!


----------



## ScottW (Nov 17, 2005)

No site outage tonight. Im pushing it out another week. Ill be gone a few days soon and don't want to leave prior to a change over.


----------

